# World Economic Recession's Impact on Australian Job Market



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

I would like to ask all Australian immigrants to share their experience and vision about impact of world's economic recession on Australian job market.

Your comments will definitely help others to make their decision.

What do you think that what impact does an average family in Australia has to face due to this economic recession?


Particularly for engineers jobs like chemical engineers jobs??

Regards,


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The main impact of the recession is a freeze in most new hiring and wage freezes for those who have jobs. The biggest risk at the moment for full-time white collar professionals is losing the job they have, that depends mainly on the company and industry they are in. Engineers are always in demand but only if there are active projects for them to work on is there long term job security.



ar.malik said:


> I would like to ask all Australian immigrants to share their experience and vision about impact of world's economic recession on Australian job market.
> 
> Your comments will definitely help others to make their decision.
> 
> ...


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

amaslam said:


> The main impact of the recession is a freeze in most new hiring and wage freezes for those who have jobs. The biggest risk at the moment for full-time white collar professionals is losing the job they have, that depends mainly on the company and industry they are in. Engineers are always in demand but only if there are active projects for them to work on is there long term job security.


Many thanks amaslam,

More immigrants are requested to share their views.


----------



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

amaslam said:


> The main impact of the recession is a freeze in most new hiring and wage freezes for those who have jobs. The biggest risk at the moment for full-time white collar professionals is losing the job they have, that depends mainly on the company and industry they are in. Engineers are always in demand but only if there are active projects for them to work on is there long term job security.


Hi Amaslam

Do you know of any info for the IT trade - I am a business analyst, and teaching. Is Australia like everywhere in that teachers are always required? Hubby is a secondary school maths teacher - does the subject help?

Any info welcome
Sheila


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It's hard to say for teachers, I always read news stories about how teachers are needed but I never hear about massive jobs programs recruiting them. I think it's best to ask a number of teachers and look at the openings in TAFEs and Unis in AU. 

The IT trade is certainly affected. Alot of the consulting jobs have been frozen and new hiring is very slow (I can't say frozen because I'm sure some are still hiring). But for the most part I haven't seen mass layoffs as US has experienced.



sheilaB said:


> Hi Amaslam
> 
> Do you know of any info for the IT trade - I am a business analyst, and teaching. Is Australia like everywhere in that teachers are always required? Hubby is a secondary school maths teacher - does the subject help?
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Locally (we're in SE South Australia) we've seen local companies cutting back on staff, mills and other factories are enforcing longer holidays (there were extra long holidays after Christmas and there will be again at Easter) so it's affecting everywhere. Company owners that I know are talking about a reduction in orders which is why they are having to lay off staff.

Down here we are still in need of GP's, dentists and police officers but I don't know whether they are still recruiting. 

We don't have the falling house prices like the UK and USA, but we are still being affected.

For the future who knows? My husband was listening to an economic guru on the radio yesterday who said that the countries that will be in trouble are the UK, USA and Australia. Australia followed the others by pumping money into the economy when (in his opinion) they didn't need to and could have weathered the storm. Now Australia has a deficit that will need to be paid at some stage..... 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

*nurses and midwives*

Hi 

Can anyone tell me what the job situation is like for midwives as this is my profession. I have job searched and there seems to be plenty of jobs but are we being effected by the recession like other workers????

Thanks Lisa


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

companies are just playing safe. the expect thing to go worse so r saving for the bad days to come. there are those recruiting but they are taking their own sweet time.
this recession has worked in favor of employers too. they r not offering what the employees deserve, blaming it on the recession


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks guys for replying...this gives the first hand view of the current situation in aussieland....

some more views plzz..


----------



## Sono (Feb 1, 2009)

ar.malik said:


> I would like to ask all Australian immigrants to share their experience and vision about impact of world's economic recession on Australian job market.
> 
> Your comments will definitely help others to make their decision.
> 
> ...


From my understanding, per migration agent...the government is cutting back on all migration except for healthcare and a few other jobs?? I know they were going to be reviewing the CSL.


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

Whenever one reads about the economic misery around the globe, it's good to do some simple number analysis and try to figure out what is actually behind the headlines.

For example, The Australian (a well-respected newspaper) had a headline called _"Economy grinds to a halt”._ referring to 4Q08 results. And what were they? The Australian GDP shrank by 0.5%. 

That’s like saying that a car traveling at 205km/h “stops suddenly” when in fact it decelerates very very slightly and continues traveling at a speed of 203.975 km/h. “Grinding to a halt”? Hardly.

So take those headlines with a grain or two of salt. I'm not saying good people are wouldn't be having a hard time finding a job as I know many do have difficulties. But it's also important to put things into proper perspective.


----------



## swearle (Mar 13, 2009)

*Deteriorating Moral Values*



PankajNamdeo said:


> thanks guys for replying...this gives the first hand view of the current situation in aussieland....
> 
> some more views plzz..


I have seen first hand, companies in the construction industry positioning themselves
to protect only their business at the expense of workers.

Wage cuts of 18% to tradesmen but not admin.

Increased projects to be completed in less time. (safety being comprimised)

No transparency to know when profitability returns (and wages back to normal)

Refusal to pay contractors invoices (so sue me)

BEWARE THE SHARKS ARE FEEDING!


Shaky


----------



## guddu72502 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, all. 

I am a Mechanical Engineer with an MBA(Finance) and planning to migrate Australia by early to mid 2010. I shall apply for some state sponsorship to be followed by my assesment of qualifications by Engineers Australia, which I believe should not be a problem. Could anyone brief me on the possibility of finding jobs by Mechanical Engineers? I see it is on the new CSL.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI guddu
welcome to the forum.. I hope you have gone thru the please read sticky posts (at the top of the main forum page-the first few threads). there are links to the job portals, why dont u check the job prospects fr you. it will give u a vague idea. a friend suggested us to register to those sites and set alarm so that everytime a job similar to our profile comes up we have an email in our mailbox.. 

if u got any other queries, ask away..there are lot of ppl willing to assist in here.

cheers
anj
cheers


----------



## Ibsen (Feb 18, 2009)

Sono said:


> From my understanding, per migration agent...the government is cutting back on all migration except for healthcare and a few other jobs?? I know they were going to be reviewing the CSL.


Hello Sono
Is it the Commonwealth Serum Laboratories you refer to and what do you mean by "reviewing the CSL"?

BTW, hello everybody. I've been a member for some time but never posted.
Writing from CH but might (if everything goes well) move to Melbourne in August or September.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ibsen said:


> Hello Sono
> Is it the Commonwealth Serum Laboratories you refer to and what do you mean by "reviewing the CSL"?
> 
> BTW, hello everybody. I've been a member for some time but never posted.
> Writing from CH but might (if everything goes well) move to Melbourne in August or September.


CSL is the critical skills list and there are lists in the 'Thinking of emigrating' and 'PLEASE READ...' sticky posts towards the top of the forum. 

If you are not on the CSL then your visa won't be processed as quickly as some of the others that are on there.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ibsen (Feb 18, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> CSL is the critical skills list and there are lists in the 'Thinking of emigrating' and 'PLEASE READ...' sticky posts towards the top of the forum.
> 
> If you are not on the CSL then your visa won't be processed as quickly as some of the others that are on there.
> 
> ...


Hello Karen,
Thanks for the answer.
This is the reason why I don't like achronyms. Different meanings in different contexts.
If I move to Melbourne it will be on a company sponsored visa therefore I did not reconise <<csl>>...


----------



## kaleem_7 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello All,

Thanks all of you for sharing your experiences!

I am looking foward to go for Regional sponsored immigration as I am not getting enough points for GSM. So, will be advisable for me to go for it in this kind of circumstances? I know that the immigration process will take 8-12 months from now. But can we expect some improvements in the economic conditions by then.

I request the people living or lived earlier in Regional Austraila to share their view about the conditions prevailing there at this pont in time and also any other new related to immigration laws.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i cant comment on AU much but in India things have been getting better. Sensex at its highest in last 6 months and the PM says things shud get better/fine by september this yr.


----------



## Ty&Tan (Mar 4, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> HI guddu
> welcome to the forum.. I hope you have gone thru the please read sticky posts (at the top of the main forum page-the first few threads). there are links to the job portals, why dont u check the job prospects fr you. it will give u a vague idea. a friend suggested us to register to those sites and set alarm so that everytime a job similar to our profile comes up we have an email in our mailbox..
> 
> if u got any other queries, ask away..there are lot of ppl willing to assist in here.
> ...


Does any1 know if the moter trade in aussie has been hit bad by the global recession,im a mechanic lookin 2 go 2 aussie on 1 year wrking hol?Please help thanks.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

kaleem_7 said:


> I am looking foward to go for Regional sponsored immigration as I am not getting enough points for GSM. So, will be advisable for me to go for it in this kind of circumstances? I know that the immigration process will take 8-12 months from now. But can we expect some improvements in the economic conditions by then.
> 
> I request the people living or lived earlier in Regional Austraila to share their view about the conditions prevailing there at this pont in time and also any other new related to immigration laws.


Which regional areas are you applying for? Australia is a BIG place and the regional areas are very different since the industries that they have are very different. 

Any news that we hear related to migration is posted on the forum (agent SOMV often posts updates - she's recently posted on updates to regional areas). 

In SE South Australia (where I am) some businesses have been slowing down since last year. Car sales are down and the local pulp mills have put workers on an extended holiday after Easter (due to a downturn in overseas orders). 

Australia itself isn't technically in a recession but many industries are certainly feeling the downturn since we deal with so many other countries. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ty&Tan said:


> Does any1 know if the moter trade in aussie has been hit bad by the global recession,im a mechanic lookin 2 go 2 aussie on 1 year wrking hol?Please help thanks.


Possibly depends on where you are moving to. Here in SE South Australia the bigger car sales yards started laying off people last year. 

There is stimulus money being given out but whether that will change things I don't know (only about 30% went back in the consumer economy last time according to some newspapers). 

I would check job websites (see 'PLEASE READ...' post) to try to check things out for yourself. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

